# HO Flashback



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

I can't believe I found this layout. This is the exact same layout I had back in '77. Well, I should say it was my dad's. He just let me watch it, lol.. He kept it hung right on the wall with track and scenery already permanently attached.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Cool.

Did you see this thread here ... right up your alley ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2299

TJ


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Cool.
> 
> Did you see this thread here ... right up your alley ...
> 
> ...


Yes!! That little train set was so cool. My dad would just let it run all night while I was sleep b/c I was scared of the dark. I just emailed him that photo. He will definitely get a kick out of that.


----------

